
Oak Ridge NL is hiring a Data Engineer – Come help us build cool stuff [pdf] - jpiburn
https://www.ornl.gov/sites/default/files/Data-Engineer-GIST.pdf
======
jpiburn
Hey guys

A few months back I posted an Ask HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16885344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16885344))
trying to get general input on what people knew or thought about Oak Ridge
National Lab, where I work as a data scientist and realized that the "if you
post it they will come" approach wasn't really working well for our positions
we were hiring for. There were a lot of great, brutally honest comments.

To summarize, there were 3 main categories of responses

\- I’ve never heard of ORNL

\- I’ve heard of ORNL and the national labs, but aren’t they just low paying
government jobs?

\- I’ve heard of ORNL, but I don’t really know about living in Tennessee

Based on this feedback, I tossed the existing job posting and rewrote this one
to try and address, or at least acknowledge, the main points that were
mentioned in the Ask HN.

If you are interested, let me know. The position is a part of my team so I
should be able to answer any questions you might have. Also, general feedback
on the posting itself would be great.

Thanks!

~~~
detaro
Please submit job postings to the monthly "Who is hiring" threads, not as
individual submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
jpiburn
mea culpa. I suppose my enthusiasm got the best of me.

